# Il boot si blocca[Non Risolto]

## saverik

Buongiorno ragazzi,

ho installato una nuova gentoo(kdeplasma) sul mio vecchio xeon.

Al boot si blocca su queste righe:

```

mount: mounting /dev/sda6 on /newroot failed : no such file or diretory

could not mount specified root!

block device /dev/sda6 is not a valid root device in  /dev/sda6

Please specify  another value or:

---press enter for same

---type shell for a shell

---type q to skip

root block device(/dev/sda6): :

```

a questo punto per continuare il boot premo enter e poi tutto procede quasi normalmente(nel senso che attende un minuto e poi appare il login)

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sabayonino

ciao.

Puoi postare il /etc/fstab ?

quel

```
/newroot
```

 come mount point sembra un refuso da copia/incolla

/dev/sda6 dovrebbe essere montato su "/"

e anche un 

```
# blkid
```

farebbe comodo

----------

## saverik

ho continuato l'installazione con kde  ed ho riscritto a mano tutto il fstab.

sembra tutto ok ma se volessi controllare l'avvio da postare devo usare dmesg o journalctl -xb?

questo il mio attuale fstab:

```

/dev/nvme0n1p2  /       ext4   defaults,relatime    0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p3  /home   ext4   defaults             0 2

tmpfs      /tmp               tmpfs           size=26G,noatime  0 0

tmpfs      /var/tmp           tmpfs           size=26G,noatime  0 0

shm        /dev/shm           tmpfs           defaults          0 0

tmpfs      /dev/shm           tmpfs           defaults          0 0

tmpfs      /home/saverik/.cache  tmpfs   size=10G,noatime,defaults  0 0

efivarfs   /sys/firmware/efi/efivars  efivarfs      rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime  0 0

tmpfs      /var/tmp/portage   tmpfs    size=24G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,nosuid,noatime,nodev  0 0

```

----------

## sabayonino

Domanda

Hai altri sistemi operativi installati ?

Se si , e stai utilizzando il bootloader di un sistema operativo diverso , devi aggiornare la conf di quel sistema

/dev/sda6 ..

non hai postato il contenuto di "blkid" (oppure fdisk -l)

----------

## saverik

ciao,

hai ragione sto usando un disco con piu' sistemi operativi sopra..

il bootloader è quello di ubuntu..

il sda1 è usato come boot e montato in /boot/efi

il fstab di ubuntu usa UUID  mentre per Gentoo sto usando sda1 sda2 etc.. dici che quello potrebbe essere il problema?

per completare il tutto la  scheda madre e' una asrock ed il bios mi ha sempre  fatto penare

(adesso non  ho sottomano quel pc fino a lunedi)

----------

## sabayonino

utilizzal'UUID anche su gentoo .

torna sempre utile nel caso si cambino partizioni o il relativo ordine.

l'UUID lo ricavi dal comando 

```
# blkid
```

che non hai ancora postato   :Rolling Eyes: 

e un 

```
# upgrade-grub
```

(o grub-update non ricordo)

su Ubuntu , non farebbe male.

Ogni volta che aggiorni un kernel su Gentoo , devi andare ad aggiornare il grub del sistema con il quale fai il Boot (Appunto Ubuntu in questo caso) che , se OS-Prober è installato correttamente , andrà a erificare la presenza di altri kernel nelle relative /boot , sempre se non utilizzi una /boot condivisa

----------

## saverik

eccomi di ritorno... ecco il mio blkid

```

xeonpc /home/magister # blkid

/dev/sda4: UUID="ed2af6c2-7749-46c5-a09e-d6bfe8352571" BLOCK_SIZE="4096" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Ubuntu" PARTUUID="d918e7c8-5432-4dc7-9541-810b2e49463d"

/dev/sda2: UUID="9bdcad8d-79f1-4b64-afe2-e2fd0b3c278e" BLOCK_SIZE="4096" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Gentoo_root" PARTUUID="e65634cb-2502-4e9b-ae65-8eacb6ac36d4"

/dev/sda5: LABEL="Win10" BLOCK_SIZE="512" UUID="639AF18527E8E37F" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Win10" PARTUUID="91c4189b-af34-43e3-bea6-f0d7cbba4eb1"

/dev/sda3: LABEL="Gentoo_home" UUID="123ee068-2bd8-4496-b0d8-9aacd9728c29" BLOCK_SIZE="4096" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Gentoo_home" PARTUUID="6748aa34-130a-49fe-9313-466dcbcf0511"

/dev/sda1: UUID="E4A3-A5CA" BLOCK_SIZE="512" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="ESP" PARTUUID="71681ce4-0303-6843-a316-34ce7c37f253"

xeonpc /home/magister # 

```

provo a modificare usando l'UUID

----------

## sabayonino

La tua Gentoo è installata su sda2 , all'avvio cerca sda6.

Prova ad utilizzare i relativi UUID , aggiorna la configurazione del grub di ubuntu , ed eventualmente , se è instalalto,  anche quello di Gentoo

/etc/fstab

```

UUID=9bdcad8d-79f1-4b64-afe2-e2fd0b3c278e / ...

UUID=123ee068-2bd8-4496-b0d8-9aacd9728c29 /home ...

[...]

```

----------

## saverik

Ho usato l'UUID per il mio fstab.

Mi si blocca per qualche decina di secondi.Sembra che non ci sia linearità nel boot.

Devo guardare un log del boot ma con dmesg non sono venuto a capo.

devo scovare un programma che mi faccia il log completo del boot..

----------

## sabayonino

Se stai utilizzando OpenRC

Edita il file /etc/rc.conf

Imposta

```

[...]

# rc_logger launches a logging daemon to log the entire rc process to

# /var/log/rc.log

# NOTE: Linux systems require the devfs service to be started before

# logging can take place and as such cannot log the sysinit runlevel.

rc_logger="YES"

# Through rc_log_path you can specify a custom log file.

# The default value is: /var/log/rc.log

rc_log_path="/var/log/rc.log"

[...]

```

Aall'avvio successivo dovresti controllare quel log ed ottenere qualche info in più

----------

## saverik

Buongiorno,

riprendo questa discussione dopo un pò di tempo scusandomi con chi mi stava aiutando ,ma   per questioni di lavoro non ho avuto tempo di fare ricerche approfondite sul problema.

Il computer in questione è un desktop con systemd e kde.

Dopo un pò di ricerche e perdita di tempo (che non ho )ho deciso di compilare il kernel ex novo usando il file di .config ripulito da genkernel usando l'opzione --clean.

Ho impiegato un pò di tempo ma al riavvio il problema si è risolto.

Ho provato al boot il kernel vecchio ed il problema si è ripresentato.

Ne desumo che durante la compilazione debba aver toccato qualche flag che non dovevo.

Comunque adesso sto usando il nuovo kernel e REFIND come bootloader con  massima soddisfazione.

Vi ringrazio per il supporto e la pazienza.  :Embarassed: 

Saluti

----------

